# Drug Czar John Walters says Marijuana Growers are TERRORISTS!



## triprey (Sep 1, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]C&P from Cannabis Culture Magazine*

Drug Czar  John Walters says Marijuana Growers are TERRORISTS!*[/SIZE] 
by Dylan Darling, Redding.com (13 Jul, 2007) _Drug czar gives warning, calls marijuana growers dangerous  terrorists_
The nation's  top anti-drug official said people need to overcome their "reefer blindness" and  see that illicit marijuana gardens are a terrorist threat to the public's health  and safety, as well as to the environment. John P. Walters, President Bush's  drug czar, said the people who plant and tend the gardens are terrorists who  wouldn't hesitate to help other terrorists get into the country with the aim of  causing mass casualties.

Walters made the comments at a Thursday press  conference that provided an update on the "Operation Alesia"  marijuana-eradication effort. "Don't buy drugs. They fund violence and terror,"  he said.

After touring gardens raided this week in Shasta County, Walters  said the officers who are destroying the gardens are performing hard, dangerous  work in rough terrain. He said growers have been known to have weapons,  including assault rifles. "These people are armed; they're dangerous," he said.  He called them "violent criminal terrorists."

Walters, whose official  title is director of the White House Office of National Drug Control Policy,  said too many people write off marijuana as harmless. "We have kind of a reefer  blindness,' " he said.



*Action Alert!

Help stop all funding to the Drug Czar and  DEA!

Tell Congress to vote YES on the upcoming Hinchey  Ammendment!

Click here to act  NOW!*


No arrests have been made so far in the  four days of raids, the opening leg of what Shasta County Sheriff Tom Bosenko  has promised will be at least two straight weeks of daily raids. He said  suspects have been hard to find because their familiarity with their terrain  makes it easy for them to flee quickly.

Although crews doing the raids  are using Black Hawk and other helicopters to drop in on some of the gardens,  Bosenko said they don't want to give the growers any warning of a raid. "We try  to move in under stealth," he said.

As of Thursday morning, Operation  Alesia raids had resulted in the yanking of 68,237 young marijuana plants from  public lands in Shasta County. Raids already have been conducted in Whiskeytown  National Recreation Area, as well as on land managed by the U.S. Forest Service  north of Lake Shasta and other public land near Manton.

The operation is being led by the  sheriff's office and has involved 17 agencies, including the California National  Guard and the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration. It's believed to be the  largest campaign of its kind in the state, Bosenko said. The operation is named  after the last major battle between the Roman Empire and the Gauls in 52 B.C.  That battle was won by the Romans.

With the blitz of marijuana gardens  around Shasta County, Bosenko said officials hope to not only get rid of the  pot, but also win back the land for the public that owns it. "These  organizations are destroying our lands and wildlife," he said.

Bernie  Weingardt, regional forester for the Forest Service's Pacific Southwest Region,  said the 28,000 acres believed to house illegal marijuana grows on national  forest land throughout the state would cost more than $300 million to revive.  "These lands must be cleaned and restored," he said.

His estimate is  based on a National Park Service study that found it costs $11,000 per acre to  pull the plants, clear irrigation systems, reshape any terracing and replant  native vegetation, said Mike Odle, Forest Service spokesman.

While  Walters didn't give specific goals for Operation Alesia, he said anti-drug  agencies aim to cripple the organized crime groups that he said are behind the  marijuana cultivation. "This business we intend to put into recession,  depression and put its leaders into jail," Walters said.

_- Article  from Redding.com  news

- Reporter Dylan Darling can be reached at [email protected]_


----------



## SFC (Sep 1, 2007)

Where are all the shootings then from these "armed" terrorists. I cannot believe the lies that come across his lips...... Thankfully more,and more people are not buying the propaganda anymore...


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 1, 2007)

They can't find the likes of BIN LADEN..

So they gotta resort to busting MJ growers and label them as terrorist.
To get their Patriot act Fix.


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 1, 2007)

It's rediculous how US officials in particular blow a situation way out of proportion and misconstrue the entire thing


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 1, 2007)

uh... i don't quite see how planting vegetation in a "public" area is destroying the habitat.

that makes no sense.  they'll cut down hundred year old trees but not let you plant a plant???????

Save all your bagseed,  take one trip a year with the intention of planting the seeds in areas the plants can thrive WITHOUT your help.  Do not return.  Let nature take its course.  Let these organizations chase down nature.  If enough people do it, in remote areas, maybe nature will get a head start.

Oh...and by the way...........EVERY citizen who does not OBEY is now a terrorist.  In case you didn't know.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 1, 2007)

GIVE ME A BREAK!!!  



> ..."These organizations are destroying our lands and wildlife,"
> 
> ...the 28,000 acres believed to house illegal marijuana grows on national forest land throughout the state would cost more than $300 million to revive. "These lands must be cleaned and restored," he said.[/



It's not the growers of the plants that are destroying the land, it's the DEA and National Guard that are destroying it when they raid and destroy the grows...



> While Walters didn't give specific goals for Operation Alesia....AND...The operation is named after the last major battle between the Roman Empire and the Gauls in 52 B.C. That battle was won by the Romans.



This guy is really on a Power Trip!!!  Too bad he's not focusing his energy on more important issues:   the 'real terrorists'; illegal immigration or any of a dozen other issues that are much more important to the citizens of this country!!

What's sad is that each time something like this makes the news, it sets the legalization of marijuana back a little bit!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 2, 2007)

*John Walters is a @#@#@%$%$^%#!#$%$#^$^^%@!#%!%. :rofl: *


----------



## metalchick832 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well... I grow mary jane... and I have LOTS of guns.  All of them are licensed and mine however, but it's still a pretty hefty charge if I get caught.  I guess that makes me a terrorist because I own assault rifles and hunting rifles and handguns as well as three (count 'em, THREE) young MJ plants.  When my plants flower, I'm totally not even going to smoke my own bud.  I'm going to GIVE it to the president of Citgo and let HIM fund terrorism with it.  'Cause I totally don't care if those guys are in my country or are going to kill my family.  I'm all for it!

Why doesn't this ******* shut down Citgo... we KNOW the president of Citgo funds terrorism, and that's not even half of the issue with him.  Just recently my husband and I had MAJOR engine problems after fueling at Citgo.  Turns out (in case you guys didn't hear the news report) that Citgo was WATERING DOWN THEIR GASOLINE TO TRY AND MAKE MORE MONEY.  So not only is the president of Citgo fudning terrorism, he's also ruining our automobiles!!!  Why not focus on THAT first??  That's a MUCH bigger problem than some pot.  

What a joke!  I resent that crap.  I might not be "God Fearing" or any of that crap (matter of fact, I'm just the opposite!) but that doesn't mean that I deserve to be called a terrorist for being in possesion of firearms and plants at the same time.  Mother F******S!!!!!  

*Deep Breath*  One day, it'll get better.

~Metalchick


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

FOR ONE IT IS NATURAL VEGETATION!!!! and two that guy right there is no more intelligent the piece of TP i wipe my arse with.  

_



			Well... I grow mary jane... and I have LOTS of guns. All of them are licensed
		
Click to expand...

_-metalchick832

and that right there is another thing i know exactly how u feel.  i worry everyday just cuz that would kill me i couldn't own guns to hunt. 



> It's not the growers of the plants that are destroying the land, it's the DEA and National Guard that are destroying it when they raid and destroy the grows


-SM


and thats the truth, last time i checked any form a living vegetation gives off the oxygen we need to live, some plants do more than that. like the fruits, veggies, medicines.  all of these things were here long before our kind so to speak.  the biggest problem is we the ppl are right. exactly what the normal organization and all the other ppl out there like us and them see all the good in it. i mean i would hate to have to buy my smoke in a store and get taxed on it, unless it was always the whoop at an affordable rate. which leaves open the possibilty of Nation Wide Taxation to generate revenue for our country's "debts".   another touchy subject for me. thats all on this one or its gonna irritate me just thinkin about it

Fire it up

KT


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 3, 2007)

John Walters Is Lost In Space,what Plant Is He Liveing On??? *terrorists Yeah Right..*


----------



## metalchick832 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ya know what really kills me about this?  I just realized that if marijuana growers are such terrorists, then the government (YES, THE US GOVERNMENT) are terrorists too... they grow don't they?

LOL... geez... people should think before they speak.

~Metalchick


----------

